# Siberian Tiger



## Mattis (Mar 3, 2016)

For some reason I had this shot sitting on my PC but never uploaded it to Flickr.




Siberian Tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

I mainly shoot at zoos these days, but my goal is always to make my shots look as natural as possible.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice kitty... nice kitty...


----------



## baturn (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## weepete (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 3, 2016)

really cool image.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 3, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Mattis (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone!
Here's another one:




Siberian Tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Mattis (Mar 5, 2016)

And the last one that I recently found on my hard drive 




Siberian Tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

I probably never uploaded them because my first edits of them from 2014 looked horrbile. Seeing how I improved my Lightroom skills was pretty cool after comparing these files


----------



## jaomul (Mar 5, 2016)

Brill


----------



## goooner (Mar 5, 2016)

Great images Mattis, which zoo was this? I might be going to Augsburg zoo next week to check out the baby Rhino


----------



## Mattis (Mar 5, 2016)

goooner said:


> Great images Mattis, which zoo was this? I might be going to Augsburg zoo next week to check out the baby Rhino


I took these shots in Duisburg in June of 2014. This enclosure doesn't exist anymore though, they built a completely new one that will be opened on March 30th.


----------



## Mattis (Apr 16, 2016)

My kitty is back!




Having a little sip by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr




Siberian Tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr




tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

He is just as photogenic as ever  I missed that guy!
The enclosure just looks a little sterile. But that's probably because it's brand new. A little moss here and there and when the shrubs are fully grown it will look much better.

Oh and by the way, the scar on his face is from an operation he had a few years ago. He had a broken tooth and a fistula under his eye.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 16, 2016)

The population of tigers in the world started to grow for the first time in many many years, btw.


----------



## Mattis (Apr 16, 2016)

sashbar said:


> The population of tigers in the world started to grow for the first time in many many years, btw.


Yeah I heard about that as well! Amazing news!


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 16, 2016)

Great shots. Love the 1st one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful shots Mattis!

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## Mattis (Sep 1, 2016)

Here are some new ones:




Siberian Tiger by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

Guess who just became a dad! 




Tiger cub by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2016)

You could have photoshopped those eye boogers in the earlier ones at least!! Haha, j/k. The expression on the cub's face is great!


----------



## Mattis (Sep 2, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You could have photoshopped those eye boogers in the earlier ones at least!! Haha, j/k. The expression on the cub's face is great!


I like it natural so I kept the eye boogers!


----------

